# Picinisco



## Preacherned (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi All,

My wife's family came from Italy in 1894, and we have just discovered that they came from Picinisco. We are thinking of going over in the motorhome, staying somewhere near Rome, and hiring a car to travel out to Picinisco. 

Any ideas?

Many thanks

Preacherned


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno,
Roma has lots of camping sites and Aree Attrezzate for motorhomes.
You can try these websites for starters
www.parkingleterazze.it
www.campertordivalle.it
and for an overview of many sites
www.camping.it

My personal favourite is
www.ecvacanze.it
then click on Camping Village Roma.

another one worth looking at, round the other side of the city
www.sevenhills.it

Enjoy your trip discovering how many aunts/uncles/cousins you have.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao ancora Preacher,
just noticed that Picinisco is up in the mountains at the back of Montecassino. In Cassino town there is an Area Attrezzata for motorhomes which may be handier for you. Sorry, but I can't remember or find the details. Do like I do, and just tootle around until you find it or see the signs pointing you in the right direction.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You've probably seen their own website that has lots of good ideas:
picinisco
 
Keith


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno,
a very interesting website. Looks quite new, and built either by a second or third generation returned emigrant, or an ex pat who has bought property in the area. Certainly has lots of useful info and more to come.
Reminds me of a North Wales mining family who emigrated from the same area to the Wrexham mining area of North Wales in the 50's, brought up a familty there and had a successful business when the mines disappeared. However, they neglected to register their UK born kids as GB citizens. One of them got married, and decided to go on honeymoon to the Cassino/Frosinone area, as he had never been to Italy, and wanted to meet his grandparents and other relatives, and also to show his bride where his family originated from. Disaster struck when they went through passport control at Roma Ciampino - the poor lad was arrested as being 'renitente alla leva', that is a draft dodger. Took some sorting out.
This also happened to my number 2 son just after his 32n.d birthday and shortly after the birth of his first daughter. He was eventually 'discharged' as being a working married father! Talk about the beaurocratic juggernaut.
Anyway, the town and villages off the beaten track in Italy all hold fascinating bits of history and good stories.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Preacherned (Oct 27, 2006)

Ciao Eddied,


thanks for the websites. We shall investigate as we are hoping that we shall head towards Italy in September or October. We are thinking of staying on a site somewhere close to Roma and hiring a car for the journey to Picinisco. Do you have any advice about car hire in taly.
Ringrazia

Salute

Preacherned


----------

